# Power and Accuracy



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Demonstration of the potential of the large bore blowgun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

So let me see here ... rumor has it you were raised by remote natives in the Amazon jungle. And now we see the evidence for that !!! :rofl:

Another great shot ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You my friend are awesome skilled shooter...it is not safe to give you any kind of a weapon....

super great shot...you have over time with much practicing have become a master with many different weapons...

watching your video's is such a great rewarding experience for my self & I am sure other members of the SSF forum as well

Be well my friend..I know what every you shoot 99.9% is right on target.....

AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. Thanks guys. Just having fun. Thought it would be cool to show the dart passing through a free hanging cap. It's amazing the physics of concentrating the force to a small point. I did a way better shot right after this one. It may be one of my best. I will post up soon.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shot!
I was putting darts through metal bottle caps at 21' over the winter but I haven't touchedthe blowgun since it warmed up. This video is an inspiration, I'll get the bg out tomorrow and try this kind of shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Blowguns are no joke!

Thanks for getting me out there, Marty!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, MJ!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The penetration on a free hanging light target is amazing.


----------

